# Loud Noises??



## Baclew (Apr 17, 2015)

Me and my Fiance are first owners of a baby hedgehog as of Saturday 18, 2015... and we are going to a dirt track that has loud cars and consistently moving cars and engines..... is it okay to bring it around them kind of noises when its only like 6-7 weeks old...

So My question is, will the loud noises of the race cars and the loud engine noises make the baby hedgehog scared, and is it a good idea to have it at the race track with the noises?
:?::?:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you picking the baby up, then going straight to the track? I would really not recommend that. Your little one will be leaving everything familiar to them - mom, siblings, cage, smells, humans. That will be stressful enough. It'd be best for you guys to take your new hedgie home and get him or her settled into their new cage before you go to the track. It'll be much less stressful for the baby, and will allow them some time to settle in & sleep before you come home for bonding time.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

I wouldn't take my adult hedgehog to a race track. You're better of leaving your hedgehog at home. Sometimes we have to put our wants and needs aside for our animals, as we are making choices for them.


----------



## MeAndToby (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats on being a hedgehog owner! It's a blast...Anyway, being nocturnal, hedgehogs have really sensitive hearing. Like any creature, they can be GRADUALLY introduced to louder environments and can adapt really well. Unfortunately, the noise-level of a race track is most likely much too intense even for the most well adjusted hedgehogs. If the animal didn't stress out completely at the track, it would still be at a high risk for severe hearing loss which could easily damage its quality of life.


----------

